# Starting agility, need help!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The dog's body is to the right of the first pole; his left shoulder touches the first pole.

!

! (dog)

Lots of Agility runs on YouTube you can watch, too. I happen to have a channel featuring several. :biggrin:

Hope this helps!

--Q


----------



## Abby+Augie (May 4, 2012)

Thanks so much! That's very helpful!
I'll check out youtube, thanks!


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Left shoulder. Here is a video of one of our dogs weaving.
This was one month after we began her weave training. We used Susan Garrett's 2x2 method to train her.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

I should have posted our young Poodle weaving instead of our BC. THis was her second time ever doing 12 poles. It was one month from when we first started weave training to this video.


----------



## Abby+Augie (May 4, 2012)

Wow, great video! I hope Augie learns to weave that well!


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

YOU CAN! Justget Susan Garrett's 2x2 Video form Dog Toys, Dog Treats, Dog Agility Supplies, Dog Training Supplies It is very easy to teach. You will also need a set of 2x2 weave poles or borrow some.


----------

